# Campsites on Lake Maggiore?



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

We are looking for recommendations for campsites on Lake Maggiore for a stay of around 3 - 4 days in September.

We want to travel with the lake boats, eat out a little, and try to see what locals are up to, any good ideas?

Thanks


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We stopped at one on the lake at Canobio or something like that. Easy walk to get boats and visit shops restaurants etc.

Biggish site but seemed fine to us but that is a few years ago now.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lake Maggiore*

 Ciao, there is a nice site, centrally located and lakeside, at BAVENO.
A short stroll to the landing pier for boats to the islands or Switzerland.
Plenty of shops and a supermarket. Loads of cafes/restaurants. One of my favourite places on the lake.
Unfortunately can't remember the name of the site, but a google should bring it up for you.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

If you're watching the pennies, the "Sosta" at Cannobio is OK. 10 Euros for 24 hours, water, tatty WCs with sinks and WC disposal. Nicely located in a picturesque village with access to all the boats. Beware if you take the boat to Switzerland you'll need to take your passport with you!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

KellyW said:


> If you're watching the pennies, the "Sosta" at Cannobio is OK. 10 Euros for 24 hours, water, tatty WCs with sinks and WC disposal. Nicely located in a picturesque village with access to all the boats. Beware if you take the boat to Switzerland you'll need to take your passport with you!


The Cannobio Sosta is €15 now or at least it was in July last year. Great Sosta though. I love Cannobio and nearby Ascona in Switzerland is really nice as well.

I always mention this but an hour away to the south west of Cannobio is Lake Orta which is stunning and has a free sosta and a handful of campsites.


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

*Campsites on Lake Maggiore*

Its camping Parisi at Baveno. Good site with access to all the lake by boat. Stresa is very nice, also Borromean islands. Stayed at Parisi about a week ago.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Campsite at Cannobio*

We spent a couple of lovely days at Camping Al Sole at Cannobio a week ago. We'd been happy enough at the sosta (ticket machine broken but the police collected the 15 euros each day). For a daily rate of 18.5 euros we had inclusive EHU at Al Sole, plus a good swimming pool. Washing machines and wifi cost extra but were worth it for us.
Cannobio is a great place.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

We have also stayed at camping Parisi at Baveno, just for 2 nights, really lovely and quite, showers and toilets lovely, right on the lake. quite a few shops and restaurant. Lots of boat trips, plenty of buses and the train station in Stresa if you need it (we took a train to Milan for the day). Supermarket within walking distance. another camp site is CAMPING TRANQUILLA, which is up on the hill in Baveno (nice swimming pool). Lake Orta is for me though (Camping Orta) right on the lake, quite a few lakeside pitches, which were quite expensive but well worth it, opening the door every morning and having a morning swim, and then watching the sun set in the evening was my idea of heaven. Nice site but very near the road so if your a light sleeper i would avoid at all costs. enjoy wherever you go, Italy was stunning as were the people and the food.


----------

